# Trailer Bikes



## ChrisKH (11 Feb 2008)

I've had a search on this subject but can't find anything specific. There's a three year age gap between my kids and I'm having problems integrating my social time with one and the other. They can both cycle, but the youngest 
(5) isn't ready for the longer rides and can't do roads yet. He gets left out quite a lot and the obvious solution would seem to be a Trailer Bike so we can do this as a group. The majority of the rides are off main roads and on cycle tracks and the like at the moment. Is a Trailer Bike the answer? If so, which one?


----------



## ChrisKH (12 Feb 2008)

Yes, I've got one Mr Paul. I don't find it all that effective. KH Junior swings from one side to the other at the back - unless I've fitted it wrong. Makes it very difficult to pedal because the trail-gator is all over the place. I just thought a fixed trailer bike would be more sturdy. 

Maybe I should re-think the trail-gator and check the fitting. Do you not have the same problem?


----------



## bonj2 (12 Feb 2008)

Make sure you get one where the linkage can move all directions (like a ball and socket joint, e.g. shoulder) rather than just in two directions (like a hinge, e.g. elbow joint).


----------



## andharwheel (13 Feb 2008)

The Islabike one is excellent. Very well made and very secure. Worth the extra money.


----------



## ChrisKH (13 Feb 2008)

> No, mine doesn't swing around. I don't find it any different to a trailer bike. Does KH junior balance on his own? If he does then he shouldn't be rocking from side to side unless maybe he's being lazy. Try threatening him with your pump.
> 
> You could try one of these-
> 
> ...



I'll revisit the fitting at the weekend, it could be me and or the bike which is particularly heavy. I did consider the Islabike one first of all and it does look good. £200 quid tho'.


----------



## ChrisKH (13 Feb 2008)

But as you say Andrew, probably worth the money.


----------

